# short break



## loopysue (Nov 23, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a short break not too far from Modena public transport for one or two nights just before Christmas :help:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

These days between fast trains and planes almost of all Europe fits your question.

I can't remember is Modena on the fast rail line? I know Bolonga is. If it is Rome,Florence or Venice are just a few hours by train.

Depends on what you like.


----------



## loopysue (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks moneys a bit tight so needs to be somewhere fairly close


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You should spend some time on the rail website and Italo rail site. Also check skyscanner.

I'm not sure distance matters much. For example Rome to Venice starts at less then €30. This past weekend one of the airlines was running an offer and you could have flown round trip to most of Europe for less then €50.


----------



## loopysue (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks will take a look


----------

